

Ask HN: Is there an online resource for actual software development? - lists

I find myself in a place where I've outgrown Codeacademy but can't seem to find a strong online curriculum for grasping actual software development methedology and implementing MVC. Would anyone have any recommendations? Thanks for reading.
======
forrestkyle
Pick a framework, read a couple of books on it, and start experimenting and
developing some pages. Consult the documentation extensively.

You get to a certain point in software development and there aren't online
courses. You just have to read, seek out things on your own, and build stuff.

